# Spirit Box



## ericwood (Mar 3, 2020)

First go at drilling my own enclosures went pretty ok! It won't win any beauty contests but it sounds great and I'm really happy with it! The textured black enclosure from Tayda has a really great feel, although I am feeling meh about the knobs and LED bezel but glad I tried them out. I really need to break my habit of not measuring out the distance between the switch and the PCB when wiring, this one in particular is larger than others I've built and it makes life difficult when it comes time to box it.

Sound-wise it's fantastic! Lots of spring-y goodness and some truly bizarro trails. Maybe one day I'll have a go at the self-oscillation mod, but for now I'm really happy just making space noises.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks good, and it is a great sounding pedal!


----------



## Barry (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## ericwood (Mar 3, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks good, and it is a great sounding pedal!



Thanks!



Barry said:


> Looks good!



Also thanks!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice work.  Dymo Label is very retro, I like it.


----------



## cooder (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice one and the looks are .... hauntingly good too.


----------



## Hirti (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice build! I really like the knobs. Where did you get them?


----------



## HamishR (Mar 4, 2020)

I dunno - I think it looks very cool! I was about to say how much I liked the dymo tape but Chuck beat me to it. You have used it sparingly - that's the key.


----------



## ericwood (Mar 4, 2020)

Hirti said:


> Nice build! I really like the knobs. Where did you get them?



Thanks! I'm 90% sure they're these (I bought them a while ago and forget): https://lovemyswitches.com/sandblasted-black-aluminum-knob-small-18t-knurled-shaft-12-7-x-10-2mm/


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 4, 2020)

Time to stop watching the Travel channel...i thought it was one of those Spirit Boxes !

Congrats !

Mike


----------



## HamishR (Mar 5, 2020)

You can buy knobs like that on Ebay. I have some but for the life of me can't remember where I got them from.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 5, 2020)

looks good!  and if you don't like the knobs you can always switch them out later when you have others you want to try.


----------

